
Enabling rich(er) interactions in the Clojure REPL - fogus
http://cemerick.com/2011/10/26/enabling-richer-interactions-in-the-clojure-repl/
======
calebmpeterson
Now I'm really looking forward to the next release of CCW...

~~~
cemerick
Me too! :-)

I think Laurent et al. have some other stuff in the pipeline that will
probably go out before this does though. I still need to get the REPL UI up to
snuff (at a minimum, a dropdown or something so you can specify which content
types you're interested in getting back, etc).

